# Dell,Optiplex gx270 wont boot(urgent)



## Meeee (Dec 20, 2004)

Alright my dell (Optiplex Gx270) WILL not BOOT anymore well this is gonna seem weird so ill explain it the best I can , alright I have everything plugged in right checked all conections in and out of the computer

alright ill press the power button and now all it does it make a weird *** sound from the floppy drive its like its trying to crank over and every light flashes on the compuer over and over in a rappid rate like blink blink blink blink blink and click click click click it used to start when plugged into my wall but not anymore and I dont know why , someone plz help me out 

I NEED TO GAME!!!!


----------



## Meeee (Dec 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Try some trouble shooting. Disconnect all connections to your drives (floppy, HD and CD/DVD). See if it will turn on. If no then also remove all add in cards. If still no *statistically* you need a new power supply.


----------



## Motivv (Oct 10, 2006)

buddythedog said:


> Try some trouble shooting. Disconnect all connections to your drives (floppy, HD and CD/DVD). See if it will turn on. If no then also remove all add in cards. If still no *statistically* you need a new power supply.


Oh, joy replacing stuff in a computer thats not even mine


----------



## Motivv (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump, Unplugged the floppy and cd drive no worrky plugged cd drive back in im gonna run anorund my house plugging it in and hoping it works >_<. if it doesent any Ideas?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Dell GX 270s were some of the boards that had bad caps on them. Look on the system board around the voltage regulator for any caps that have Xs on the bottom and the bottoms arn't flat like the other capacators on the board.

I hope its still under warranty.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Motivv said:


> Bump, Unplugged the floppy and cd drive no worrky plugged cd drive back in im gonna run anorund my house plugging it in and hoping it works >_<. if it doesent any Ideas?


Why are you hijacking this thread?


----------



## Motivv (Oct 10, 2006)

Motivv, and meeee , same person I dont know why It got posted under meeee


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi,

My name is Todd and I'm a Customer Advocate at Dell's corporate headquarters. Were you able to check to see if the capacitors had blown on the motherboard?

If you would like some direct help please email me at [email protected]. Include my first name (Todd) in the subject line of the message. Please include the service tag of the system as well and I'll check to see if it still has contract coverage.

Thank you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No need to run around the house. One outlet's as good as another and all you'll do is risk hurting something else. Questions before you go crazy, OK? Did it run fine and then just quit booting? Did you add any hardware or software and then it quit? Did it work in another location (you said it wasn't yours) and when you got it, it quit?


----------

